# '92 Trek 820-Touring possibilities?



## tallaire1 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have an old Trek 820 (steel I am assuming)-rock solid. Could it be retro-fitted to tour? (Fully loaded five night camping tour). WHat do you think? My other option is my XO 1 that I just got yesterday. (commuting/leisure and CX racing-or at least that is what I am claiming any way)

Tim


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

I don't see why not. I have a 96 Gary Fisher that I have done the same thing to.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

A lot of people have done it. If you want to put drop bars on it, it`s probably a good idea to throw some bars and a stem on it first thing (even if it`s a temporary setup) and be sure you can get it set up comfortably before you start making other changes. I started to do the same thing with an old mtb frame that was the right size TT according to my tape measure, but I would have needed a stem a mile high and straight up. I have a different frame now that I`m about to give the same treatment to. Oh yeah- when you get it done, you probably won`t need the XO anymore. May as well send it to me.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

the old steel 820s are pretty solid. Also pretty heavy...

I built one up as a drop bar bike a couple years ago- finding a stem with a decent rise wasn't too hard- finding a good looking one was. Most will be designed to hold mtb bars with a 25.4 diameter- nitto makes a couple 25.4 drop bars that are very nice- the randonneur is a great choice. the on-one midge is another.

this is what I came up with-

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71774&highlight=lednevir

good luck!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

buck-50 said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71774&highlight=lednevir


The bike looks pretty good, but the thread takes the cake!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Buck-50 that was a brilliant thread.
Here is a thread about my Trek 820 with a number of wonderful setup recommendations from the locals. (I've not finished the build yet).
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=124979


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

How`s yours going now, Zeytin? It`s been close to nine months since the last post on the thread you linked to. Did you try it with the Bell Laps or dirt drops? And did it turn out to be an aluminum frame? I have an 820 (just passing through) that says cromo, but I don`t remember if it had a specific tube mfg sticker.

My current project is on my uncle`s old Schwinn Dynasty rigid mtb frame. I just got 8 speed barends in the mail last week, picked up some brake levers a few days ago (LBS owner gave me a slightly used pair of Suntour Superbe levers for $20- Yeah!), bought an Origin 8 dirt drop bar (budget Midge) and I have a Richey Biomax on order for a tandem that I`ll probably try out here too. It`s fairly similar to the Bel Lap, I think. I`m building a fully adjustable stem now. That should be done by my next days off and I`ll be able to start playing with it more seriously. Pics next week, probably.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> How`s yours going now, Zeytin? It`s been close to nine months since the last post on the thread you linked to. Did you try it with the Bell Laps or dirt drops? And did it turn out to be an aluminum frame? I have an 820 (just passing through) that says cromo, but I don`t remember if it had a specific tube mfg sticker.


Sadly I've not been able to work on it, just gathering the parts; hopefully after the holidays. I put together a few bikes to sell last summer and didn't have time for mine. It is aluminum, super light and I love it. I rode it as an MTB (with fenders) in the spring. Its a 99 Trek AL

So far I have shimano bar ends, 1 set indexed and 1 set friction. I've got a old Brooke's that needs treating including a shave and lace. I also have red and black bartape with contrast stitching. I've been looking for the Bell lap bar and can't figure out where I put it.Red Crank Brother's Candy pedals (bought used mallets in a hurry last winter and later discovered that one was toast). 
I tried to take the old plastic pedals off and discovered that one pedal was totally bonded to it's crank arm. The cranks weren't all that anyway so I've been looking for a new crank set but they are so expensive.


----------

